# Is it worth it?



## Kotcher (Oct 14, 2016)

I've got two trees in my back yard that are going to die pretty soon but I am able to see burl in one of them and the other is warped in a way that a burl would make it. What is everyone's opinion about if I should or shouldn't try to salvage it. I also noticed that it's also has disformities in the roots.


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 14, 2016)

What kind of trees are they? If you don't know, would you show the leaves? If theres any seedpods or fruit or anything other than leaves growing on it, show that too.

I would salvage them regardless of what they are, but I'm weird like that.


----------



## Kotcher (Oct 14, 2016)

Then I've got another of the same breed.


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 14, 2016)

That's good but hard to see the actual leaf. Can you pick one and take a close up of it? Any seeds falling from that tree or spiky balls, or anything else besides the leaf?


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 14, 2016)

Howdy Jacob, welcome to Woodbarter. I'd like to point you to our introduction area, You need to make an introduction here , then you may continue here in this topic. Thank you.
Marc

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

